# Настройка баяна



## Sergey_Semenov (2 Фев 2012)

Сделал попытку подстроить свой баян используя тюнер и ножной насос от резиновой лодки. Возникло несколько вопросов:
1. Частота колебаний зависит от потока воздуха. Чем больше продуваю воздуха, тем ниже частота. Изменение очень незначительное, но когда два голоса звучат вместе расхождение заметно. Какие есть рекомендации чтобы быстро настраивать два голоса на одну частоту? Может лучше использовать электрический воздухонагнетатель?
2. Обратил внимание, что когда баян настраивали до меня, то на некоторых язычках процарапывали канавки (бороздки) а другие подтачивали равномерно. В чём смысл канавок? Просто быстрее настраивать? Что лучше канавки или равномерное подтачивание?
3. Где-то читал что при настройке пианино начинают с ля (440 герц), а ноту ля октавой выше настраивают не на 880 герц а на первую гармонику ля (440 герц), которая обычно чуть выше 880 герц. А ноту ля октавой ниже чем 440 герц настраивают на субгармонику ноты ля-440 герц, которая обычно чуть выше 220 герц. Точно также настраиваются все остальные ноты. Применяется-ли такой подход при настройке баянов? Стоит-ли с этим связываться или просто настраивать по тюнеру каждую ноту отдельно не заморачиваясь этим?
4. Где-нибудь в интернете можно посмотреть как выглядят иструменты для подточки язычков?


----------



## levsha34 (2 Фев 2012)

Баян какой...? Точно хотите довести дело до конца...?


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (2 Фев 2012)

Баян, на котором я тренируюсь самая обычная трёхрядка фабрики Молодечно. Я хочу научиться настраивать баяны и делать это для здешних баянистов. У них баяны разные. У одного знакомого Юпитер, который бы надо настроить тоже.


----------



## pols-petr (2 Фев 2012)

Наверное этот вопрос очень сложный, обратите внимание на форумах: там пишут баян такой то аккорд...того то мастера...у вас проблема свести голоса в унисон - есть спецальные настроечные столы где есть эталон и вы сводите свой голоса по нему...еще когда учился в училище перед конкурсом у меня полетели три голоса на Юпитере - так был мастер который при мне за полтора часа переклепал и настроил их (причем полотно голосовое резал обычными ножницами -которыми раньше стригли овец)...и все это он делал в полупьяном состоянии...сейчас жалею о том, что в свое время не поездил к нему это был действительно Мастер...


----------



## levsha34 (2 Фев 2012)

Молодечно никогда не настраивал... я их обычно выбрасываю, но для начала вполне... Самый простой для Вас способ - берёте полоску кожзама шириной 1 см. и закрываете все голоса с одной стороны резонатора "змейкой" - под голос над лайкой, под голос , над лайкой... и т.д.Про пункт 3 Вашего сообщения забудьте, в тюнере все эти тонкости уже учтены.Строите по тюнеру, начиная с середины диапазона. От каждой настроенной ноты строим октавы вверх и вниз. Там где тюнер плохо слышит , стройте по слуху - обычно это верхний диапазон. Потом закрывайте другую сторону голосов на резонаторе и стройте их. Потом проверяем всё вместе и при необходимости делаем коррекцию. Должен сказать, что при таком раздельном способе настройки высота всех настраиваемых нот может оказаться чуть выше или ниже когда они зазвучат вместе.Для настройки Вам подойдут мелкие алмазные надфили и обычные круглые надфили со сточенными насечками и заточенным под 90 градусов кончиком. Для начала для понижения голосов можно делать и насечки у основания голоса, для этого баяна не смертельно,для повышения можно точить кончик обычным плоским или квадратным алмазным надфилем. Всё лучше делать уже в корпусе,каждый раз снимая мех или сделать специальную дувачку с мехом.Врутренние голоса достаются наружу подголосницей или г-образным крючком через соседний голос. Поищите на Ютубе видео с фабрики Хонер там кое-что есть по настройке.

Вот ссылка на видео http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcMHiAxB-jQ&feature=related


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (2 Фев 2012)

levsha34 спасибо за советы. Некоторые упомянутые Вами вещи, я именно так и делал.

Насчёт тюнера. Я использую Turbo Tuner ST122. Он имеет очень хорошую точность (0,02 цента) и улавливает все ноты диапазона. Но в нём, как наверное, и во всех остальных тюнерах, не учитывается то о чём я говорил в пункте 3. Этот эффект упоминается здесь:
http://corpuscul.net/teoriya-zvuka-2/akusticheskie-xarakteristiki-orkestra/forte
piano-akustika/nastrojka/

Вот цитата со страницы:
"При движении вниз от зоны темперации с частотами основных тонов этой зоны сравниваются частоты первых обертонов нижних тонов рядом стоящей октавы. Однако эти частоты обычно выше математических частот вторых гармоник. Интенсивность же их достаточно велика и в нижнем регистре превышает интенсивность основных тонов. Таким образом, вследствие негармоничности обертонов основные тоны соседней октавы и нижних октав постепенно понижаются. В результате занижение основных тонов в субконтроктаве может достигать 30... ..40 центов.
Настройка верхней соседней с зоной темперации октавы производится по первым обертонам тонов зоны темперации, которые имеют завышенные частоты по отношению ко вторым гармоникам. Это приводит к тому, что основные тоны верхних октав оказываются завышенными, причем завышение увеличивается по мере удаления от зоны темперации."

Выходит если настроить все ноты по тюнеру, то когда звучат две ноты через октаву будет слышно биения. Кто-нибудь с этим сталкивался?


----------



## levsha34 (2 Фев 2012)

Всё, что Вы описали относится к настройке пианино и роялей. Там действительно октавы строятся с расширением к краям диапазона. Октавы в баяне строятся чисто, равно как и в тюнере октавы заложены математически чистые. Потом. ..если Вы считаете баян обертоновым инструментом , то выделите мне хотя бы октавный или квинтовый обертон из одного звука , чтоб я его услышал...? Даже если все ноты строить по тюнеру - всё равно через октаву или в октавах будут попадаться биения. Выход прост - строить на слух.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (10 Фев 2012)

levsha34 писал:


> Всё, что Вы описали относится к настройке пианино и роялей. Там действительно октавы строятся с расширением к краям диапазона. Октавы в баяне строятся чисто, равно как и в тюнере октавы заложены математически чистые. Потом. ..если Вы считаете баян обертоновым инструментом , то выделите мне хотя бы октавный или квинтовый обертон из одного звука , чтоб я его услышал...? Даже если все ноты строить по тюнеру - всё равно через октаву или в октавах будут попадаться биения. Выход прост - строить на слух.


Всё-таки не могу с Вами согласиться.

В книге "Гармони, Баяны, Аккордеоны" (авторы: Розенфельд и Иванов) описано как производится окончательная настройка. На странице 237 написано, что при настройке звуков в октаву чётко прослушиваются биения между основным тоном и второй гармоникой (обертоном) звука, который на октаву ниже. Исчезновение биений между этими звуками говорит о том, что настройка произведена точно. То есть предлагается настраивать учитывая гармоники, а не строго по тюнеру. Кому-нибудь приходилось это делать самому?


----------



## Gross (11 Фев 2012)

*Sergey_Semenov*,
Sergey_Semenov писал:


> То есть предлагается настраивать учитывая гармоники, а не строго по тюнеру.


А неужели никому не приходилось? Квинты тоже настраиваются по биениям между 3-й гармоникой нижнего звука и 2-й верхнего. Темперированная квинта чуть заужена, биения должны оставаться, их надо слушать и считать. Выделить в звуке тот или иной обертон трудновато, но это и не нужно. Достаточно слышать биения в интервалах.


----------



## Пифагоровиц (4 Май 2012)

всем привет,если кому надо настроить баян звоните по тел +77028517233


----------



## Михаил Гуз (3 Дек 2012)

Здравствуйте!!Посоветуйте пожалуйста,я решил настроить баян чуть выше а именно завысить"ля"на 2 гц,то есть 442.означает ли это,что я должен каждую ноту из зоны темперации завысить ровно на 2 герца,чтобы сохранился темперированный строй(то есть»ми»не 329,6,а 331,6…и тд)?заранее спасибо!!


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (4 Дек 2012)

Чтобы строй остался "равномерно" темперированный Вам нужно сохранить пропорции, а именно отношение завышенной частоты к первоначальной для каждой ноты. То есть каждую ноту повысить в 442/440 раз. Есть несколько подводных камней: 1. Если Вы будете отталкиваться от первоначальной настройки, то конечный результат будет иметь те же отклонения что у Вас сейчас. 2. Настраивать лучше с учётом обертонов а не тупо по тюнеру. Я когда-то задавал этот вопрос здесь, но прямого ответа не получил. Впоследствии дошёл сам теоретическим путём и подтвердил это на практике. Суть такой настройки можно прочитать в книге "Ремонт гармоник, баянов и аккордеонов" (авторы: Фадеев и Кузнецов). Смотрите страницы 204-206. Если что-то станет не понятно, то пишите здесь.

Но может не стоит Вам с этим связываться? Возни уж больно много, а ради чего? Впрочем, как говорится: хозяин - барин. Удачи!


----------



## Михаил Гуз (4 Дек 2012)

спасибо за совет!Мне это нужно для настройки голосовой планки на ладочном станке.ее ведь нужно завысить на пару-тройку герц,чтобы по ней настраивать планки или куски без залогов,т.к. наклееные впоследствии залоги эти 2 герца съедят.хотя может и действительно не стоит связываться с частотами,а свести "круг"на планке по-старинке)),т.е. по слуху?в любом случае потом уже в баяне с каждым голосом придется работать..


----------

